# help / bad noise / warp 11



## zafh15a (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a warp 11 installed in a ford ranger, soliton 1, 55s 180ah calib.
All has been good until today near end of a trip I started making a "bad" noise. The noise occurs if the motor has a load or not. Noise is somwhat of a growl, that changes freqency with motor rpm and is only present when current is flowing. If you remove power the noise quites instantly even thought the armiture is still turning. I really sounds like somthing rubbing the armiture but like I said I only makes the noise with current applyed. motor spins easy by hand no rough or tight spots felt. There is no real end play in any direction. 
can anybody give me a guess?
exploded view??


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

zafh15a said:


> I have a warp 11 installed in a ford ranger, soliton 1, 55s 180ah calib.
> All has been good until today near end of a trip I started making a "bad" noise. The noise occurs if the motor has a *load or not*. Noise is somwhat of a growl, that changes freqency with motor rpm and is only present when current is flowing. If you remove power the noise quites instantly even thought the armiture is still turning. I really sounds like somthing rubbing the armiture but like I said I only makes the noise with current applyed. motor spins easy by hand no rough or tight spots felt. There is no real end play in any direction.
> can anybody give me a guess?
> exploded view??


When you say load or not, you mean like in neutral but driven from the motor controller, right? So try powering the motor at no load with a 12V battery without the controller connected. That would isolate the cause to the motor (with current) opposed to the motor-controller combination.


----------



## zafh15a (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes unloaded was with trans in neutral. With a fresh charged 12v battery the motor only hums and the armiture can no longer be turned by hand.
@ 24 volts (fresh charged 12v batterys) the motor spins up but with noise and I have now noticed a very faint acrid smell.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

zafh15a said:


> Yes unloaded was with trans in neutral. With a fresh charged 12v battery the motor only hums and the armiture can no longer be turned by hand.
> @ 24 volts (fresh charged 12v batterys) the motor spins up but with noise and I have now noticed a very faint acrid smell.


So if I read you right, the motor will spin freely when turned by hand while in neutral with no power to the electrical terminals. With 12 Volts to the motor and in neutral, it does not spin and you cannot turn it by hand. With 24V to the motor, in neutral, it spins with noise and smell.

That would lead me to believe the problem is not related to the motor controller. It also suggests to me that there is something interfering with rotation of the armature when electrical power is applied but not interfering when no power is applied. This might be a loose pole (in the motor frame). Or it could be a piece of ferrous metal being pulled into the armature path when the motor is energized; perhaps a brush spring. Or it could be a conductor (copper winding) in the armature or field which moves when energized and rubs the armature.

None of those are good  Better remove the motor and get it serviced or get some good photos, inside and out, and post them.

major


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

no rotation and HUMS? on DC from a battery? HMMMM


----------



## zafh15a (Mar 13, 2012)

Got the motor apart today. Plastic impeller for fan came apart. all else seems o.k.. ordered new fan. should be back in action by end of the week.


----------

